# My Reds



## Metzie (Dec 8, 2007)

Greetings from sweden
Im new here and i thought that i just might start of with some pics of my reds









Its a group of five reds and my guess is that they were about 4 months when i bought them and now they're around 8 months. 
There will be more pics as they grow 

Here is a pic just before i bought them








And today


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

nice reds by the way...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Very nice-
I like the tank setup----Got a full tank shot by chance....


----------



## Metzie (Dec 8, 2007)

AKSkirmish said:


> Very nice-
> I like the tank setup----Got a full tank shot by chance....


As you wish.
It's not the bigest tank out there but im about to buy a 142 gallon tank at the end of this year


----------



## G11825X (Dec 6, 2007)

Metzie said:


> Greetings from sweden
> Im new here and i thought that i just might start of with some pics of my reds
> 
> 
> ...


VERY NICE, what size tank is that 75g?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Clean and simple-
I like the overall setup......


----------



## G11825X (Dec 6, 2007)

Metzie said:


> Greetings from sweden
> Im new here and i thought that i just might start of with some pics of my reds
> 
> 
> ...


Do they fight at all?


----------



## Metzie (Dec 8, 2007)

VERY NICE, what size tank is that 75g?
By my calculation, a 45 us gallon tank

Clean and simple-
I like the overall setup......
Yes thats my goal, Im thinking about sand, floating plants, absolutely more roots and some minifishes for the bigger tank. what do you think?

Do they fight at all?
Some fins now and then but no real fights at all


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

very nice setup, and beautiful reds. Congrats.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Nice looking natts.
Chubby little bastards!


----------



## viralmouser (Apr 28, 2007)

nice looking little guys


----------



## Metzie (Dec 8, 2007)

Nice coments everyone







Glad you like it

Edit: A little question, I have guessed that the ones with the brighter red bellies are males and the ones with orangelike bellies are females, Right or wrong?


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Metzie said:


> Nice coments everyone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome, and nice looking reds. To my knowledge there is no way to physically sex piranhas.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

love the deco


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

Nice tank..............................looking good to me and thre reds seem healthy enough also


----------



## Metzie (Dec 8, 2007)

dezboy said:


> Nice tank..............................looking good to me and thre reds seem healthy enough also


Only three of them look healthy?


----------



## DR.CaPa Burro (Aug 21, 2007)

nice tank nice fish


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

nice looking reds, looks like they are fed well they got some fat bellies


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Leasure1 said:


> love the deco


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Clean and simple


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

very nice fish


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

nice !

Keep it up !!


----------



## Metzie (Dec 8, 2007)

I love this picture


----------



## Metzie (Dec 8, 2007)

I got to get this out of my head! been searching and watching pictures but i cant understand why this P miss the rear fins?
Is it just a deform or something?

View attachment 160227


----------



## Metzie (Dec 8, 2007)

Seems like the king of my tank doesnt approve of one of my P's, So the result is 4 p's in my basic tank and 1 p in a smaller tank









Here is the lonewolf:
(Its not mutch but believe me....he is NOT welcome in the other tank







)





















aaand here is the bully:








and i am not that happy about this......now i have to give a nice looking P away(not the big one)


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

damn, looks like he got beat up pretty good. good work saving him.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

he wasn't very popular was he??? LOL


----------



## jsadlersos (Mar 11, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Metzie (Dec 8, 2007)

Hay guys! Guess what!









Before:








After:


----------



## jayjulesjohn (Jun 5, 2008)

Metzie said:


> Very nice-
> I like the tank setup----Got a full tank shot by chance....


As you wish.
It's not the bigest tank out there but im about to buy a 142 gallon tank at the end of this year








View attachment 157908

[/quote]
very nice set up..crystal clear


----------



## Metzie (Dec 8, 2007)

Some pics of the new tank with 4 P's, Just had the tank for a week so there are not so many pics with visual P's
Enjoy!









































































I will hopefully upload a feeding video tomorow!


----------



## jayjulesjohn (Jun 5, 2008)

the 3rd pic,that fish looks vicious teeth showing...grrrrr


----------



## razorback182 (Apr 27, 2008)

very nice!


----------

